# Gehäuselüftung im Unterdruck oder Überdruck fahren?



## Alex89 (6. Mai 2012)

*Gehäuselüftung im Unterdruck oder Überdruck fahren?*

Hallo Forum 

da ich durch Suchen in allen Foren keine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden habe erstelle ich mal dieses Thema.
Mich würde es interessieren ob es besser ist im Gehäuse durch Lüfteranordnung Überdruck oder unterdruck zu haben?

*Erstmal zum PC:*
WaKü CPU + NB
GraKa Stock LuKü
Xigmatek Utgard
- 2 x 120mm Front an Radi
- 1 x 1200mm Heck
- 2 x 140mm Oben an Radi
- Netzteil zieht Luft von außen

Habe bei mir 3 x 120mm Lüfter reinblasend und 2 x 140mm Lüfter rausziehend, nun habe ich über meine Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter so geregelt dass ich einen leichten Überdruck habe (Feuerzeugtest an Lüftungsgitter unter Hecklüfter ) 
Davor war einer der 120er Lüfter auch rausziehend und hat dadurch Unterdruck erzeugt und so durch alle kleinen Ritzchen Staub reingezogen 

Nun die Frage was Sinnvoller ist?
Ein vorher/nachher-Test zeigte dass die GraKa-Temperatur gleich blieb Dafür aber meine anderen Temperaturen minimal sanken mit Überdruck... (mehr Frischluft für oberen Radi?)

Gruß Alex


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüftung im Unterdruck oder Überdruck fahren?*

Die Lüfter aller Radis sollten in eine Richtung blasen, sonst verlierst du Leistung. Die Gehäuselüfter entsprechend in die andere. Welche Richtung du wählst musst du wissen.


----------



## Ryle (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüftung im Unterdruck oder Überdruck fahren?*

Minimaler Überdruck ist in der Regel am besten da eben der Staub nicht aus jeder Ritze angesaugt wird. Unterdruck bringt dir im Prinzip überhaupt nichts, da hierzu dir Druckverhältnisse einfach viel zu gering sind, hier wird ja keine Luft komprimiert. 
Temperaturunterschiede, speziell bei der GPU, erreichst du nur wenn du eben zusätzliche Lüfter verbaust und eben den Luftdurchsatz damit erhöhst. Bei einer Wasserkühlung spielt dann eben noch der statische Druck der Fans auf dem Radiator eine Rolle aber das wird dir ja klar sein.


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüftung im Unterdruck oder Überdruck fahren?*

Eine ewige Streitfrage, die einen sagen Über-, die anderen Unterdruck. Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Unterdruck...


----------



## skyscraper (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüftung im Unterdruck oder Überdruck fahren?*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Eine ewige Streitfrage, die einen sagen Über-, die anderen Unterdruck. Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Unterdruck...


 

Aus welchem Grund?


----------



## Alex89 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüftung im Unterdruck oder Überdruck fahren?*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Lüfter aller Radis sollten in eine Richtung blasen, sonst verlierst du Leistung. Die Gehäuselüfter entsprechend in die andere. Welche Richtung du wählst musst du wissen.


 
Das ist mir schon klar 

Weshalb ich meine Frage stell ist einerseits wegen Staub und andererseits: kann sich ein Hitzestau bilden wenn ich einen Überdrück im Gehäuse hab? Wird ja dann nich alles an reingeschaufelter Luft gleich wieder "abgesaugt" 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Uter (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüftung im Unterdruck oder Überdruck fahren?*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Weshalb ich meine Frage stell ist einerseits wegen Staub [...]


Wenns um Staub geht, dann eindeutig etwas Überdruck + Staubfilter an den einblasenden Lüftern.



Alex89 schrieb:


> [...] andererseits: kann sich ein Hitzestau bilden wenn ich einen Überdrück im Gehäuse hab?


Mit so vielen Lüftern gibt es sowas wie einen Hitzestau nicht. Normal reichen 2 120er @ 800rpm locker um das zu verhindern und einen Spielecomputer mit einer GPU ausreichend zu kühlen.



Alex89 schrieb:


> Wird ja dann nich alles an reingeschaufelter Luft gleich wieder "abgesaugt"


 Auf der Idee das möglichst schnell zu machen basiert die Gehäusebelüftung.


----------

